

My success has alienated me from my friend group and I don't know what to do - stephancoral

To put it frankly, I&#x27;ve been making a lot of money recently and I feel distanced from my core group of friends, who are all great people that I share many genuinely fond memories with. Most of them are humanities and art grads from my old school so I&#x27;ve known them for 6+ years but I&#x27;ve feel as though I&#x27;m being stigmatized for having a great job (only a few years out of school, mid six-figures) in the sense that I am called &quot;the millionaire&quot; and there are a lot of references, snide and otherwise, to my income. It&#x27;s just strange because we&#x27;ve been friends for so long. I love these people and I don&#x27;t know what to do.
======
kratos34
Let them know how you feel and if still doesn't stop you are better off
without them. True friends would be proud and happy for you about you being
successful rather than jealous.

------
hayksaakian
Do you still have common interests?

School / work / hobbies bring people together, but a lack thereof can pull
people apart.

------
ethanazir
This for that; that for this.

------
woahlife
just chill..and enjoy your life

